# how to achieve roughsawn cedar finish



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm working on a 6x6 feature for a recent job and need to cut in an arch. How can I get the roughsawn look back? I don't have a bandsaw, but do have wire wheels and a hand belt sander.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You will be able to roughen up the grain with 40/50 grit sanding belt and/or wire wheels, but doubtful you will achieve the re-sawn look.


----------



## exhibitman03 (Jan 31, 2008)

sawzall, run sideways.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If you find something that gets close, don't forget to share.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'll bet glancing a sawzall blade around the surface would scuff it up about right. Obviously try it on a scrap first


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Might be able to pull it off with a portable, hand held, band saw. Likely need to get a coarser blade to get it close to original. It's a possibility anyway.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dull circular saw dragged end to end? Little less bouncy than a sawzall I think. 

Before and after pics when you get it? Love to see it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Andrew6127 said:


> Dull circular saw dragged end to end? Little less bouncy than a sawzall I think.
> 
> Before and after pics when you get it? Love to see it.


He's cutting an arch.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

exhibitman03 said:


> sawzall, run sideways.


This will do it. I drag back against bandsaw blade to achieve look as well.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> He's cutting an arch.


An arch from a 6x6?

We need some pics or a better explanation.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

You can drag a chainsaw across it on the flat. But anything you do will look more distressed than rough-sawn, because the rough-sawn look comes from parallel marks, in a repeating pattern.

If you can talk the customer into distressed, or rough-hewn, you have all sorts of options, that you can accomplish with sanders, planes, planers, chisels, chainsaws, axes, etc.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I'm working on a 6x6 feature for a recent job and need to cut in an arch.





Warren said:


> An arch from a 6x6?
> 
> We need some pics or a better explanation.


Agreed.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

it's not actually an arch, what would the proper term for this detail on either side of the door posts be called? 

Couldn't imbed the photo or link, sorry you'll have to click it.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/1465614...ille-Tennessee-traditional-exterior-nashville


I'll take about an inch off the back of the 6x6 (facing the door), the arch looks like a large radius. I expanded the picture to approx a full page to see the detail which I'll try to transpose onto a 6x6 post.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

72chevy4x4 said:


> it's not actually an arch, what would the proper term for this detail on either side of the door posts be called?
> 
> ....


Unnecessary?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

how many times has a customer requested an 'unnecessary' detail :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

72chevy4x4 said:


> how many times has a customer requested an 'unnecessary' detail :laughing:


More than a couple.


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

I would call it a curved knee brace. We have done these in the past and used a bandsaw. how are you cutting it if you don't have a bandsaw. a jig saw would leave it a little rough. you could always hit it lightly with a sand plaster or possibly even a pressure washer to bring up a little grain.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Drop a piece out of our truck when your tailgate drops after hitting a speed bump.

One of two things happens. It becomes rough sawnesque or gets a real nice tire oak look...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

wheel...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This will do it. I drag back against bandsaw blade to achieve look as well.


This works very good with a coarse blade, dragged back pausing for a second or two every once in a while. Creates those lines like a band saw would.


----------

